# Exporting Macros - Photoshop 7.0 MAC



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Does anyone know how to export macros in Photoshop? I'm sure its the same for both PC and Mac but this is for a Mac machine. Thanx in advanced


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Anyone? Or should I get this moved to Mac support?


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

When you refer to Macros---are you referring to Actions----and yes, anything with that is .atn is cross platform usable.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Yeah my bad... i'm thinking of M$ there...  So how would I do it, simple drag and drop of the .atn file into the target's photoshop directory?


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

You can actually place them anywhere you want on your computer, but it is probably wise to create a subdirectory in a Photoshop file tree. Then you just load them from Photoshop.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

:up: I will try that tomorrow  I will let you know if i have done it or need more help


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

applications folder>adobe photoshop folder>presets folder>actions folder...drop .atn files in there for Photoshop to properly recognize at launch of the program in os x


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I searched for the atn files but it looks like i got the defaults instead. I will look into it more.


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

ok in your adobe photoshop folder there is a presets folder inside the presets folder is the actions folder (as well as a lot of other folders) ...drop .atn files in there it is very simple


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Where is the default actions located? I have seem to have lost it now

Nevermind I have found it, though the actions within that atn file i made are gone


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

I told you where the actions are located thanks not responsible for anything else and nice day. bye. Good luck.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

macguru said:


> I told you where the actions are located thanks not responsible for anything else and nice day. bye. Good luck.


uh... ok...  no need to be rude. I never said you were responsible..

I know you told me where they were. The actions that were made were in the Default Actions file. They were not in a separate .atn file (I didn't make them at the time). I tried to make a new one, and I thought I transferred the actions to the new atn file but I didn't save it and lost them. I will need to remake them again and make sure that i save it.


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

Apologies not being rude just wondered if you had any trouble finding the proper folder wanted to make sure you were following the proper file path. I am concerned something has been modified in your photoshop. Ok Maybe actions are not supported in Photoshop 7 if there is no default actions folder I would check at this point with Adobe tech support miss.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

myself said:


> Nevermind I have found it...


I would have thought this would have summed it up 

I had to remake them and this time i have saved them  I think the default actions are somwhere in the application itself and not as a normal .atn file.

Thanks for putting me in the right direction though.,


----------

